# Quiet Filters?? help



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

Are all HOB power filters loud? When i say loud i dont mean like mechanically speaking, i mean when the water falls out of the filter into the tank, because *** found with the emperor 400 if the water level isnt all the way to the top it makes a lot of noise. The reason why im asking is because i was considering putting a fish tank in my room and I dont want it to be hard to sleep


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## Jake at River City (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, all HOBs will create the crashing waterfall noise if your tank water level is low. I find the noise soothing, white noise if you will, but the wife hates it. Go with a canister if you're looking for something quiet. Just be sure to place the return below the water line.


----------



## riffraffxl (Aug 2, 2007)

NYjets51 said:


> Are all HOB power filters loud? When i say loud i dont mean like mechanically speaking, i mean when the water falls out of the filter into the tank, because I've found with the emperor 400 if the water level isnt all the way to the top it makes a lot of noise. The reason why im asking is because i was considering putting a fish tank in my room and I dont want it to be hard to sleep


The question is a little ambiguous, but here goes.

Yes, all HOBs on a tank that has a low water level will be loud. Some will be more quiet than others because of the angle that they reintroduce the water into the tank at, at certain water levels, but all will be loud if the tank water level is low.


----------



## Joe_570 (Oct 30, 2007)

I would agree with Jake at River City. I tried several different HOB filters on my 55 gallon bedroom tank over the last 10 years. I finally broke down and bought a canister filter when I converted the tank into a cichlid tank. The filter is silent. I also added an internal filter to move more water around. The internal filter is also silent. I would not put one in my downstairs show tank but for a bedroom tank it is fine, just put a plant in front of it. I moved the Emperor 400 to the tank in my living room, the TV drowns out the noise.


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

I likr HOB filters because they're easier... For canister filters, do you have to drill any holes into the tank or stand?


----------



## Joe_570 (Oct 30, 2007)

You do not need to drill any holes. The canisters pump the water through hoses that you insert through the top of your tank. You can use the same hole that the HOB went through if you want to.

IMO the canister filters require less maintenance than HOB filters. I run my Eheim Pro2 2028 for 3-4 months before rinsing the media. The only media that you ever need to replace is the top fine pad. I only replace that pad when it will not rinse clean anymore. I bought a huge roll of the filter material for around $10 and I just cut it to fit.


----------



## deevan (Apr 16, 2008)

I find the AC filters to be really quiet unless you keep the water level lower than the black trim on the top of the tank. I can't hear mine and it is in the dining room.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

We got out first canister filter a week ago (magnum 350 "pro") to augment our Emperor 400, and I'm impressed.

Aside from being quieter, canister filters seem to be better at mechanical filtration since water can't bypass the filter media, whereas it can flow around/over the media in a HOB... so our tank is definitely cleaner looking after a week.

-Ryan


----------



## morzan280 (Jul 10, 2008)

i have one in my room and i find that after a couple of days of living with the water it becomes backround noise and i dont pay any attention to it.[just like cars passing].and im a pretty light sleeper. so id give it a try and if it dose bother you then switch to a canister filter or fill the water up higher.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) One persons 'noise' is another persons 'symphony' :lol: ! If silence is your goal, you're probably better of w/ a canister. If you don't mind a little audio, HOB sounds can be minimized by keeping the water level high & flow speed down. "T"


----------



## tonyh67 (Jul 19, 2008)

Another option would be the Marineland H.O.T. (hang on tank) Magnum. I'm using a H.O.T. Magnum 250 and it's very quiet. It's basically a small canister filter that hangs on the back of your tank.


----------



## marge618 (Mar 12, 2006)

tonyh67 said:


> Another option would be the Marineland H.O.T. (hang on tank) Magnum. I'm using a H.O.T. Magnum 250 and it's very quiet. It's basically a small canister filter that hangs on the back of your tank.


Tonyh67: Is the MarinelantH.O.T. Magnum 250 the only filter you are using on a 55G tank? What are you stocking in the tank? How much and how often do you do water changes..?
Later,
Marge


----------

